# Water sprite ID



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure what this is, can someone help me?
A friend of mine bought it at the LFS and there was no label. They weren't going to sell it to him, but changed their mind.
Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

See this in the plantfinder -
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=62&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That's really a water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides), not Hygrophila difformis. Looks to me like the form known as C. thalictroides 'Vietnam':
http://www.a-forest.jp/product_info.php/products_id/826


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi vmahaffe,

I have this watersprite in one of my tanks as well, it grows very quickly. I got it from a GSAS club member who identified when I got it as Ceratopteris siliquosa. From what I have been able to find, C. siliquosa is apparently correctly identified as C. thalicroides. Thank you miremonster for providing further information that I had not discovered.


----------



## vmahaffe (Apr 26, 2008)

miremonster said:


> That's really a water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides), not Hygrophila difformis. Looks to me like the form known as C. thalictroides 'Vietnam':
> http://www.a-forest.jp/product_info.php/products_id/826


This looks like it. Not sure if it's the 'Vietnam' form or not, but at I know a genus and species.
Thanks.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Roy,


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> From what I have been able to find, C. siliquosa is apparently correctly identified as C. thalicroides.


 Yes, C. siliquosa is considered as synonym of C. thalictroides, e.g. according to www.tropicos.org. C. thalictroides is apparently a very variable species, there are surely several different forms under different names in the hobby.


----------

